# Volkswagen Polo 9N3 - Brazil - Hybrid Audio + Arc Audio



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello guys!

I am posting here some pictures of my project. I hope you guys like it. I would love if you could please comment and make any critics/suggestions!!! 

We do have car audio here in Brazil! hehe 

Clarion DRZ9255
Arc Audio 4200SE x 2
Arc Audio 10D4v3
Hybrid Audio Legatia L1v2
Hybrid Audio Legatia L3
Hybrid Audio Legatia L6
Audison Sonus speaker wire (10, 12 and 14AWG)
Custom RCA (Belden 1585A + Eichmann Bulletplug Copper)
Scosche EFX Power Cable (1/0AWG and 4AWG)

All the cables have braided sleeving and I have done the BIG3.


My car is the red one:



































Cables:



















All the car was deadened, and I used a lot of Ensolite.



















Install


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Install


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Final product


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

That is soooooooooooooooooooooo sweet, Diogo.
Great job.

Jorge.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

That car looks nice man and and your install makes it even better!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice car and install, but I like the wheels on the white car.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice install & ride


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Doing a similar install on my mazdaspeed3. How much did your deadening help the road noise? Did you add that pad to the inside of your door panels?

Thx
Jeff


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I like it myself. Thats a sweet ride.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I also like the wheels on the white car more. That is my friend's ride. They are one inch bigger (18", mine are 17"). The problem is they are really rare here. They are from Germany. In the whole country there are maybe 3-4 of that model. hehe

The deadening helped a lot. I have much less road noise now.

What pad do you mean?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

The install looks sweet espeacially that trunk. I also love the little rings around the subs it is subtle but really nice. :bowdown:


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> I also like the wheels on the white car more. That is my friend's ride. They are one inch bigger (18", mine are 17"). The problem is they are really rare here. They are from Germany. In the whole country there are maybe 3-4 of that model. hehe
> 
> The deadening helped a lot. I have much less road noise now.
> 
> What pad do you mean?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

very nice work.... great, logica use of techflex.

Question: in the "power distribution rack" shot, with your distribution blocks & such... what are the (2) black, plastic capped items at the far left og the pic getting 4ga power & ground?

I personally like the VW stock wheels... they are aggressive, VERY different than any other car maker & set the lines off on the car well... espeically in that grey/cast color... 

Nice job!

Rob


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

They look like Batcap cap killers.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

They are two BatCaps. They come with that protection.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuse Holder support









DRZ wiring

































Distro rack


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

Excelent job, Iana!! I think I have already told you that those columns looks real nice, haven't I?

[]'s
Crawling Chaos


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice wiring job. Under-appreciated part of a lot of installs.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

What did you use for the rubber "boot" around the midbass?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

It is a ring made of "silicon". It kinda seals on the door panel.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You do beautiful work!! Nice choice in gear and I'm *LOVING* those A-pillars!!!!

Zach


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> It is a ring made of "silicon". It kinda seals on the door panel.


Is it a Polo stock part??

[]'s
Crawling Chaos


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Crawling Chaos said:


> Is it a Polo stock part??
> 
> []'s
> Crawling Chaos


No mate.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

If you see something wrong, also please tell me. I am always trying to improve.

There are a little flaws, that I am going to fix (carpet around the distro rack / new surround for the L3 grill to make it match the L1V2 better / etc).

Thanks a lot so far!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats a sick install Nice job man,
I bet it sounds Fantastic!!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

super nice install!!


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

VERY NICE INSTALL. I love the A-Pillars!!!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

dayuuuummm sonus speaker wire u're crazy. Whats the difference anyway?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice work. 

Is that pre-printed heat shrink or labels?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys.

They are just regular labels. I printed it on my computer. Nothing fancy or anything.

I am gonna label the other wires also.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice work, do the a-pillars obstruct your view while driving?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice polo GTI install.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thx guys!

New photos:



































I am trying to find a new fabric for the pillars.

Also I am on the proccess of making subwoofer grills, and making a new L3 grill too!

Thx a lot guys!

All suggestions are welcome please!


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

cargo area turned out nice, custom stitched floor mat, all in the details!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> All suggestions are welcome please!


I got one.
Tear it all out and start again from scratch.
j/k buddy.
Amazing build.

Jorge.


----------



## volker (Feb 15, 2009)

What a fantastic install ! 
I especially like the trunk install. That is exactly what I'm looking for for my Mini Cooper.
It took me a moment to realize where the 2nd amp went 
Actually, I like it all 
I got 3 questions if I may:
- Any pictures from the sub box built, without the carpet ?
- What are the white rings around the subs ? It reminds me of plastic covered edge protectors...
- Is that volt meter/display part of the Batcaps ?

Again, congrats !


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Very NICE! Quality work.
I see why you need to re-trim the A-pillar.
Also, if your up for the challange, (but maybe the owner isnt) take the facia off the Clarion h/u and colour/texture match it to the console trim; make it look very OEM.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys!

I don't have any pics of the box build progress unfortunately. The rings around the subs are just cosmetic trim rings covered in silver carbon vinil. And the voltmeter display is from Brax.

Syd I am also the owner. I don't think I would be up to modifying the DRZ that much. Unless I can find a faceplate to buy somewhere. Do you think I could? What I plan on doing is changing the color from white to blue to match the OEM dash color.

The A-pillars I plan on paiting it in BLACK. I think it will look better and will also kinda hide the speakers. Also will make new grills for the L3.


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,
very nice work! Well done! I like your wirings - very clean and safe!

Do you have sealed enclosures for your mids or are they just working 'free-air' behind the a-pillars?



Ianaconi said:


> I also like the wheels on the white car more. That is my friend's ride. They are one inch bigger (18", mine are 17"). The problem is they are really rare here. They are from Germany. In the whole country there are maybe 3-4 of that model. hehe


Your's are from Germany, too. 
Even the hole car ... :laugh:

Greetings from Germany to Brazil
Konni


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

great install!!! congrats on a job well done.
one detail that is not shown in the pics>what is holding the spare tire down in case of a crash?<<<just wondering


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys!

The spare tire doesn't have anything to hold it atm. But it has a wood panel above it. So it wouldn't move in case of a crash. I will make something though to make it extra secure. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

where do you get your hybrid audio emblem on your doors from?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> Syd I am also the owner. I don't think I would be up to modifying the DRZ that much. Unless I can find a faceplate to buy somewhere. Do you think I could? What I plan on doing is changing the color from white to blue to match the OEM dash color.


I know a few people have done that to Denons and Alpines so why not. You are obviously talking about the light colour? So that the glow around the buttons matches your dash? I think if you contact Clarion US or Brz then maybe they can sell you a facia to modify, although seing as that DRZ has a dot-matrix display, i think it will be easier to convert your Polo's dash to white... Anyway something to think about.

What I was originaly suggesting was more along the lines of actually making the faceplate & trim the same grey colour as the rest of your dash. So that it looks like a factory dadio to the untrained eye!
A bit like this one. This was done with a Denon to match the dash of a BMW.




















> The A-pillars I plan on paiting it in BLACK. I think it will look better and will also kinda hide the speakers. Also will make new grills for the L3.


+1, that would look good.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I understood what you meant, but I am not willing to paint my DRZ faceplate, unless I can buy a spare one hehe. I will have a hard time selling it later.

I think I will be able to change the color, no problem. I will see and let you know!

The Hybrid emblems were bought directly from Hybrid Audio. Scott Buwalda had a few spares for sale for team members a while back. They are the same emblems that are on the CLARUS grills.


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

I like this one:










Pioneer DEX-P9 with VW Golf stock tuner look. All buttons are connected to the Pioneer and are working.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice faceplates mods


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I love it too, but I have no idea how the guy did it Konni. You know how?


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

amazing work with the pioneer , clap clap


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Clean as a freakin' whistle.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

Great work! This is the kind of install that inspires me to do some crazy stuff, awesome!


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice! the wireing....wow beautiful


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Konni said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that is just fantastic i bet it took some work. I would love something like that a P9 with OEM VW looks.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the look of the trunk . very well done.


----------



## BobcatSysOp (May 26, 2009)

Hi Diogo,
Very nice install indeed...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks mate!

I got some updates.

Sold the DRZ9255.

I bought a Mcintosh MX5000.

I am also waiting for my Bitone and the Mcintosh MPM4000 to arrive.

Since now I will use very small RCAs, I also bought some new ones: Cardas Crosslink with Eichmann Bulleplug Copper (custom made), and Kimber Kable Hero with WBT-0108.

Here are some photos:


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking good man,
Say is that $170 for the 1m?
keep it up


Ianaconi said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I got some updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't pay $170 mate, but yes, that is the retail price.

I got for a way better price.

I bought a pair of 1M Kimber Kable Hero and a pair of 0.5M Kimber Kable Hero.

And I am also making 2 pairs of 1M of Cardas Crosslink + Eichmann Bulletplug.

I am doing some tests to decide which cable I will use for tw, midrange and so on.

I will post more pictures once I start installing the new components.

We have a show here on June 28th so it has to be ready by then!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope I am not opening a can of worms lol when I am posting pictures of this rca cables..

I hope we don't start the discussion if RCA cables matter or not!  hehe

I will post more pictures soon!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> I hope I am not opening a can of worms lol when I am posting pictures of this rca cables..
> 
> I hope we don't start the discussion if RCA cables matter or not!  hehe
> 
> I will post more pictures soon!


no biggy..
waiting to hear what you have to say on the HAT cambo you went with..


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am really loving the HAT speakers! The system was sounding really nice with the DRZ.

Can't wait to see how the system sounds with the new upgrades.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> I am really loving the HAT speakers! The system was sounding really nice with the DRZ.
> 
> Can't wait to see how the system sounds with the new upgrades.


for sure!

say whats the beifit of the MX5000 vs the drz?


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Incredible. Come help me on the Mustang!


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Mcintosh MX5000 and Bitone.1 installed.










I am having some alt whine / noise floor. The noise floor gets higher if I change to coaxial output.

Going to recheck all my grounds.

And just received this 2 babies! Thanks to Mark Brooks! Gonna do some testing and see how I like them!


----------



## ehesqui (May 21, 2009)

great work, can wait to see the end result.........


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> I understood what you meant, but I am not willing to paint my DRZ faceplate, unless I can buy a spare one hehe. I will have a hard time selling it later.
> 
> I think I will be able to change the color, no problem. I will see and let you know!
> 
> The Hybrid emblems were *bought* directly from Hybrid Audio. Scott Buwalda had a few spares *for sale *for team members a while back. They are the same emblems that are on the CLARUS grills.



Wait a second...you had to PAY for emblems to advertise product?? 

Dude, that car looks reallt terrific. I love the pillar install and the whole things just looks clean. Very well done man!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

wow.. such a clean install


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

Very neat, clean setup. The pillars looks great. Like the sub enclosure too.

What's the internal volume on those enclosure? And have you installed the Alto sub ?


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

great install, i like it.


----------



## audiSQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Amazing work  I look forward to hear your comparison between DRZ and MX
good work again.
@ +


----------



## Dimitris1911 (Dec 17, 2010)

great work!!!


----------



## raresvintea (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello. I was looking at your install on vw polo 9N3 and i want to ask you if you verified that the carpet from the door has no moisture, because of the water that is in the door? The material that you've put is very cheap and effective, but is keeping water.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice and clean,good layout.


----------

